# help please emergency updated



## faintfarm (Aug 19, 2009)

i have goat in labor. she has been inlabor for sometime now her water broke at 1am feet been hanging out since then and i can't get the baby out anyone know of anyone that can come help me in south west virginia or virginia

i am drained been up for 48 hours now with work and the goat

please please help baby will not turn the right way


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

*Re: help please emergency*

If you can't get the kid out, you need to call a vet now. It doesn't matter if you don't have a vet who is goat knowledgeable at this point, any vet is better than none. Or else you are going to have a dead mom and dead babies.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: help please emergency*

I would be calling a livestock vet immediately or taking her to a vet clinic. If the kid has been stuck for that long and "hanging out" then there are some issues ... hope everything works out.


----------



## faintfarm (Aug 19, 2009)

*Re: help please emergency*

i can't get a vet i have called all in my area :hair: :hair: :hair: :hair: :hair: :veryangry: :veryangry: :veryangry: :veryangry:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: help please emergency*

Is there a pet emergency that you can take her to? If you just "show up" at a vet clinic, they will see you! I used to work at vet clinics for 8 years all over the US and Turkey - when a pet is brought in as an emergency - we see them ;-)


----------



## jodief100 (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: help please emergency*

Some how, some way you have to get that baby out. If the feet are hanging out, grab and pull downwards (towards momma's feet). Reach in if you must and grab the head to pull along with the legs.

If you do not get the baby out, you will lose them both. If you have to pull one, you will have to go in and get any others.


----------



## Coyote Night Acres (Dec 27, 2010)

*Re: help please emergency*

poor girl. Hope someone can help you soon. Is it presented correctly? I know a breeder who said she had to get down and put her feet against the doe's back end and pull so hard with leverage from her feet to get one out once. she said the doe was sore, but she was fine. I really hope someone with more knowledge can help.


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

*Re: help please emergency*

You need to lube up GOOD and try to get a finger in...try to find the head. Most likely it is turned backwards ad that is why you can't get the kid out. Unless the kid is breech and you are seeing back legs? If the kid has been stuck for that long more than likely you've already lost it...so at this point do what you can to save momma. If you have to push the baby back in more to get around it then try that.

I'm sorry you are going through this!


----------



## Bellafire Farm (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: help please emergency*

I agree w/the others here... I'm understanding that your seeing just feet...no head right??? Are they front feet or back feet? You can tell by which way they bend at the hock/knee joint... this will tell you whether it's the head that's stuck backwards or something else.

Also, I agree w/what someone else said about taking them in to the livestock vet even if they said they can't see you... a vet tech is a vet tech... a vet is a vet... they may not specialize in that animal, but at this point the more education & experienced help...the better off you'll be. And a mispositioned baby is nearly the same in any animal, it's all just basics, so they should atleast be able to help you with the birthing process. And I've NEVER heard of any veterinary facility turning someone away who walked in with an emergency...EVER...

My thoughts and prayers are with you .... :hug:


----------



## faintfarm (Aug 19, 2009)

*Re: help please emergency*

it is the front legs and the babies head isn't turned right i heard back from a vet and i am take my goat to meet her now i'll let u know how it turns out


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

*Re: help please emergency*

ray: ray: ray: ray:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: help please emergency*

I keep checking this thread hoping for a good outcome. Many THOUGHTS AND PRAYERS are going out to your girl and her kids. I can't even imagine how scary this must be! Please update us when you can and know we are here for you!


----------



## JessaLynn (Aug 30, 2009)

*Re: help please emergency*

Prayers being said ray:


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: help please emergency*



JessaLynn said:


> Prayers being said ray:


prayers from here too


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: help please emergency*

:hug: I'm so sorry you are dealing with this, I'm praying that you have a good outcome ray:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: help please emergency*

Praying for a good outcome


----------



## faintfarm (Aug 19, 2009)

*Re: help please emergency*

well just got back from meeting vet and they baby was alive 2 minutes b4 she got stuck again and then when we got her head out she died and we had to cut babies head off to get her out so sad but i'm ok with it atlease i didn't lose mom. the vet was cheap to $65 for delivery and 3 shots i was ready for more than i $200 vet bill but i really liked the vet and will use her next time i need one

thanks to all those that helped


----------



## JessaLynn (Aug 30, 2009)

*Re: help please emergency*

Oh my word  So sorry to hear you lost the baby but glad mom is doing ok


----------



## Perfect7 (Apr 19, 2010)

*Re: help please emergency*

I'm so sorry for your loss.  We just went through a difficult delivery and it was terrifying.


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

*Re: help please emergency*

I'm so sorry for the difficult birthing... Hope you all are OK


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: help please emergency*

I am so sorry  What a lousy thing to have happen. At least your doe should be okay, and that's a blessing after such an ordeal.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: help please emergency*

I am so sorry.. for your loss....glad the Doe is OK..... :hug:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: help please emergency*

I am so sorry for all that but with this tragic situation at least something good came of it. Sounds like you found a great and reasonable price. I am glad you were able to save mom.


----------



## iddybit acres (Feb 18, 2011)

*Re: help please emergency*

So sorry for the loss of the little one, glad mom is ok!


----------



## faintfarm (Aug 19, 2009)

*Re: help please emergency*

just went and checked on mom she hasn't passed placenta and still can't stand up she will if i help her but not on her own just gave her shot for pain and swelling she is eating and drinking good.


----------



## JessaLynn (Aug 30, 2009)

Did you drench her with calcium or nutri drench? Hope she pulls threw from this awful ordeal


----------



## faintfarm (Aug 19, 2009)

:leap: she is now standing up but she is still weak in her back legs they still keep giving out on her but still nothing else is chaanged the swelling has went down big time today..poor girl i just don't know what to do cause she is so sore.she still hasn't pass the placenta. this will be my last baby on my farm for awhile. i did try and drench her but not all of it got in her so today i put some in water with honey and i think thats what gave her to energy to get up that or all the honey she had but it worked to get her to her feet thats all that matters for now this is the first time she has stood up since monday night.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

That is good... she got up on her own..... that is terrific news....  :clap: :hi5: :hug:


----------

